# Your 2013 Costume Plans?



## Shadowbat

Now that the new year has started has anyone given thought to this years costumes? It is never too early to start ya know.


I'm actually thinking of doing a Snake Plissken costume for a couple events and Im bringing Freddy back for Halloween night.


----------



## kittyvibe

If I can get into the shape required, I will be a Mord-Sith, from the Legend of the Seeker (Sword of truth Series). If not well, probably do Oogie Boogie or Sam from Trick R Treat


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Twisted Little Red Riding Hood to go with our theme this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm planning to be Bellatrix Lestrange and making my hubby and son go as Death Eaters (were doing a Deathly Hallows theme).


----------



## mariposa0283

pumpkinpie, its mandatory that you get pics of your bellatrix costume and share them with me! 

i want to go as an old west saloon girl but dont want to pay $50 for a premade costume thats gonna fall apart after one use. dont have the talent to make my own and supplies are limited in my area anyways, so ill probably spend $50 on a better quality premade costume that isnt a flimsy saloon girl one. or paint my face up and see what it turns into at the last minute lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, I will as soon as I get the right dress  Have you checked YouTube? They had great tutorials for bustle skirts that can be used with a corset. I remember finding them last year and they looked pretty simple, I just never mustered up the courage to wear the darn thing lol


----------



## mariposa0283

ill look and see what i can learn. thanks.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mariposa0283 said:


> pumpkinpie, its mandatory that you get pics of your bellatrix costume and share them with me!
> 
> i want to go as an old west saloon girl but dont want to pay $50 for a premade costume thats gonna fall apart after one use. dont have the talent to make my own and supplies are limited in my area anyways, so ill probably spend $50 on a better quality premade costume that isnt a flimsy saloon girl one. or paint my face up and see what it turns into at the last minute lol





pumpkinpie said:


> Lol, I will as soon as I get the right dress  Have you checked YouTube? They had great tutorials for bustle skirts that can be used with a corset. I remember finding them last year and they looked pretty simple, I just never mustered up the courage to wear the darn thing lol


could also hit up the thrift stores and alter some of the clothing to your liking. ribbon stitched at the waist to give the front a hiked up look, and add in a sexy corset and your done  we did one of those a few years back and it turned out awesome if i still have pictures of it i will post latter.


----------



## mariposa0283

i suck at that sort of thing and all the thrift stores here are pretty lame lol. plus i have a very weird shaped body so finding clothes i like that fit me at a thrift store is pretty hard. 

an example at how bad i am at altering, i cant even picture in my head what you said.... yea. horrible. all im seeing is a skirt with ribbon running up and down the front of it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here are a couple pics that may help explain the gathering in the front...I like the one with the clasps sewn in but I for the life of me can't think what theyre called (another thing you can do is gather the skirt up, using a rubber band secure the extra fabric...this can be done on the outside of the skirt to make what looks like a rosette or under the skirt to hide it...then simply embellish with glued on ribbons, bows etc). If you gather them closer to the hip area it will give you a more risqué look but still allowing you to cover the thigh area if you don't want to show to much. ( you can also add a small amount oh tule and lace at the hem to help add more coverage)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well said pumpkin, hot glue is your friend


----------



## pumpkinpie

You could use the alligator clasps off of a cheap lanyard...sew a piece of ribbon connecting 2 clasps together then just clamp onto the fabric like in the before pic...here's what I'm talking about (if you don't like the look of the clasp just glue a big rose over it)


----------



## TheCostumer

Mardi Gras is coming early this year. February 12th in fact.

I have my costume party the night before. Thinking about doing one of my female characters.

Granny Lou ( elderly Grandmother), Charley's Aunt, The Spinster Lady in Red or Martha Stewart.

Decisions! Decisions! Decisions!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any sugguestions?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

TheCostumer said:


> Mardi Gras is coming early this year. February 12th in fact.
> 
> I have my costume party the night before. Thinking about doing one of my female characters.
> 
> Granny Lou ( elderly Grandmother), Charley's Aunt, The Spinster Lady in Red or Martha Stewart.
> 
> Decisions! Decisions! Decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Any sugguestions?


i like Granny Lou if you are looking for votes


----------



## TheCostumer

moonwitchkitty said:


> i like Granny Lou if you are looking for votes


Granny Lou is my favorite and choice as well..




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks.

TC


----------



## Dradius

I shall be doing a Spirit of War outfit, or something of the like, I have most of what I need I just need to do the leather bracers and the chestplate, and get a black morph suit so I'm only a figure in the outfit, hope I can compare to some of ya'lls costumes


----------



## pumpkinpie

K here is what I'm thinking

http://www.halloweenforum.com/makeup/124893-bellatrix-lestrange.html


Hope you can help with some feedback


----------



## Dradius

that would work pumpkinpie, I hope you can get pictures of it when you manage to get it together, cant wait to see it


----------



## Spookwriter

I'm leaning towards a sort of voo-doo priest sort of scene this year.

I'm seeing a nice plasma ball as a nice center attraction, I can be seated
behind a table as to be able to control the light show and sounds as needed.
And I can bring an assortment of other props into play as scene setters.

I can see playing that into a big scene.


----------



## mrhamilton234

For my haunt, I'll probably be an entity (I got the idea from Terra's latest video about the blacklight ghost shroud). It ties into my theme nicely.


----------



## Mr_Awful

I change my mind a lot, but this is why I plan early so all options can be consider. Right now, I am considering being "Hugo the Mutant". I would buy the mask and hands from the CFX website, a prop knife from the prop shop site and I would get blue bib overalls with a black flannel shirt. (I picked black because it is a color that represents fear, menace, evil, death, and mourning. I like to use color psychology sometimes when wearing costumes. In this case, I am hoping by picking black it will increase the fear people will have.)

I won't be able to buy the stuff until August or sometime in the summer, but that gives me time to really think about my choice. Being Hugo would be pricy, but a lot of fun and I think the people in the downtown area I typically go to every Halloween would love it.


----------



## weeping angel

I also change my mind a lot. I have more costumes than I have actually worn. It's like a compulsion, wanting to buy every costume that inspires me! I was thinking I'd be a skeleton and use UV makeup. Or I could be a ghost bride. Then this week with matrixmom posting the Spirit Store free shipping code, I was inspired to buy a costume and wig that looks like what Grandin Road's Venetian Victoria is wearing. That might be a neat look for Halloween. She's pretty creepy. I might even get those UV contact lenses so my eyes glow under a black light. 

Then again, I usually wear something that matches what my daughter wears because she likes for us to match. Her choices change as much as mine do the closer we get to Halloween.


----------



## The Auditor

I know it's a Grave Sin (and not one of the good ones), but I'm thinking I might not wear one this year. No, I don't mean THAT way, naughty ones...just that if I can pull off my Grande Plan this year, I'll be spending the holiday inside of a box. The puppet theater I'm building. And most costumes would get in the way of working the shadow puppets, so.... 

Really looking forward to seeing all of your pics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Sounds awesome auditor..  sure the kiddos will like it.


----------



## midnight87

So Far I am thinking zombie, maybe a werewolf if I can get the make up since I don't like mask, or a creepy doll.


----------



## Shadowbat

midnight87 said:


> So Far I am thinking zombie, maybe a werewolf if I can get the make up since I don't like mask, or a creepy doll.



Werewolves are fun. I did a Wolfman afew years back.


----------



## ToxicTeaLady

This year my friends and me will be going as gender swapped horror characters. I will be going as Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th), my friend will be going as Freddy Krueger (A Nightmare on Elm Street), and my sister will be going as Captain Spaulding (House of 1000 Corpses). We will be debuting these at Fan Expo Canada this August!


----------



## TheCostumer

ToxicTeaLady said:


> This year my friends and me will be going as gender swapped horror characters. I will be going as Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th), my friend will be going as Freddy Krueger (A Nightmare on Elm Street), and my sister will be going as Captain Spaulding (House of 1000 Corpses). We will be debuting these at Fan Expo Canada this August!


I would like to do that as well going as An Evil Duchess!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## DeadMonique

Currently planning on doing a Victorian style bearded lady. I'm thinking a corset, carnival style vertical stripes on a skirt and a hand layed facial hair piece. Probably going to start working on it soon!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

pumpkinpie said:


> Here are a couple pics that may help explain the gathering in the front...I like the one with the clasps sewn in but I for the life of me can't think what theyre called (another thing you can do is gather the skirt up, using a rubber band secure the extra fabric...this can be done on the outside of the skirt to make what looks like a rosette or under the skirt to hide it...then simply embellish with glued on ribbons, bows etc). If you gather them closer to the hip area it will give you a more risqué look but still allowing you to cover the thigh area if you don't want to show to much. ( you can also add a small amount oh tule and lace at the hem to help add more coverage)


My oh my......


----------



## Helena Handbasket

If Halloween was today, I could be a dead ringer for Uncle Fester with my bald chemo head and the black circles under my eyes. Seriously, I've been thinking about costumes and I'm stumped for ideas. Nothing seems interesting to me. I like beautiful, yet spooky characters. I'm thinking about Medusa or an evil queen or something.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I think it would be cool to do a costume as a very pale Victorian man with a black suit, cloak, and walking stick. Nothing would look too spooky from the beginning. I would have a high top hat on, and when I tipped the hat/ or removed it, it would look like the top of my head had been removed and my exposed brain is sitting beneath it. I think the freaky factor on this would be great, and it wouldn't be that hard to do.


----------



## Mr_Awful

I am still planning on being a mutant, however I am thinking of being a specific role - The character being "Pluto" from "The Hills Have Eyes".


----------



## Adonis8100

My list included:
1. Twisted little red riding hood.
2. Oogie boogie customs.
3. Mardi gras customs.
All of stuff great....


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Does anybody know where to get a real priest collar?


----------



## Shadowbat

Old Man Bakke said:


> Does anybody know where to get a real priest collar?



I know you can find them on ebay. Look under clergy collar/shirt. They are actually a bit expensive for what they are. The "costume" versions are a fraction of the price.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Adonis8100 said:


> My list included:
> 1. Twisted little red riding hood.
> 2. Oogie boogie customs.
> 3. Mardi gras customs.
> All of stuff great....


I'm doing the Twisted little red riding hood, with a masquerade wolf mask, lots of different variations you could do with it.


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost

I'm a guy and weigh 320lbs. My ideas are,,,,,,,,,, Uncle Fester, Pris in her tights and blonde hair from BLADE RUNNER, or Prince. I have a full Frank the Bunny costume from DONNIE DARKO, but at my size, Frank looks like he's let himself go.
If I could get some good facial pieces, I'd love to go as an ape from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## 22606

GrimGrinningGhost said:


> I have a full Frank the Bunny costume from DONNIE DARKO, but at my size, Frank looks like he's let himself go.


After filming concluded, who is to say that he _didn't_ fall off the wagon and gain weight?

I'd _like_ to do either a very regal vampire or spectral Jack the Ripper costume, although either would be totally dependent upon the weather cooperating; thanks to the temperatures, my evil clown wound up in a Winter coat the other year, not the straightjacket that I had donned originally


----------



## Old Man Bakke

GrimGrinningGhost said:


> I'm a guy and weigh 320lbs. My ideas are,,,,,,,,,, Uncle Fester, Pris in her tights and blonde hair from BLADE RUNNER, or Prince. I have a full Frank the Bunny costume from DONNIE DARKO, but at my size, Frank looks like he's let himself go.
> If I could get some good facial pieces, I'd love to go as an ape from Planet of the Apes.


Oh...please lets see the Frank the Bunny Costume....I have been wanting to make one for awhile now!....please, please, please!


----------



## Katster

Here is what I am planning on replicating this year.

















And this is what will set this witch apart from the rest!









I have the corset and part of the tulle fabric just waiting on the orange fabric I ordered.


----------



## James Steven Driscoll

I want to do a Hellmouth Haunt this year so I am thinking evil mutated Cult Priest


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost

I'll try to get my little bro to post my pics of me Trick R Treating as Frank.

I don't like the suit itself because the fur is not all grey. I can't find any at the local fabric stores. One day I'll get some on line and have the entire costume redone. The mask is awesome though.
Jim


----------



## TheCostumer

This year it will be Charley's Aunt.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Katster said:


> Here is what I am planning on replicating this year.
> 
> View attachment 151575
> 
> 
> View attachment 151576
> 
> 
> And this is what will set this witch apart from the rest!
> 
> View attachment 151577
> 
> 
> I have the corset and part of the tulle fabric just waiting on the orange fabric I ordered.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Love the Face!...Is that you Katster?


----------



## Katster

No, I found that image on the internet and I can't wait to do this!!!


----------



## Billy Effner

Here's a few pics of my wip. Gotta weather everything still, but it's on it's way too looking killer...lol.


----------



## Katster

Billy... It is looking good! I LIKE IT!


----------



## Pursilla

I'm thinking this year that I should not do something zombie themed like I do every year. My costume idea is based off of Miss. Scarlett from Clue.


----------



## Katster

Pursilla said:


> I'm thinking this year that I should not do something zombie themed like I do every year. My costume idea is based off of Miss. Scarlett from Clue.


It is a good idea if you are having a party with the same CLUE theme. But if you are going to other parties is it something people will recognize without have to say who you are every time someone comes up to you? Just something you might want to think about.


----------



## mariesumner

I think I'm going as Madame Hydra aka Viper form X-Men. Me and my friends are all comic book geeks and we'll be dressing up for the new WOlverine movie premiere a month later anyway.


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost

I live on a corner across the street from a ball park. I have alway wanted to invite people over to have a zombie walk. I have a great pateo to host a small party to keep the zombies happy. I want to just mull around the neighborhood with the classic slow moving Romero zombie speed and walk through the park and scare kids.

Otherwise, I'm going to do a solid costume for my own satisfaction and just hand out candy to kids.

Frank the bunny does scare the little children. I don't want to make Halloween a bad experience for the wee little ones.


----------



## Guest

mariesumner said:


> View attachment 152438
> 
> I think I'm going as Madame Hydra aka Viper form X-Men. Me and my friends are all comic book geeks and we'll be dressing up for the new WOlverine movie premiere a month later anyway.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Katster

Katster said:


> Here is what I am planning on replicating this year.
> 
> View attachment 151575
> 
> 
> View attachment 151576
> 
> 
> And this is what will set this witch apart from the rest!
> 
> View attachment 151577
> 
> 
> I have the corset and part of the tulle fabric just waiting on the orange fabric I ordered.


Finished the hat that is going to go with my witch outfit and the dress is 95 percent done just can't seem to find any spiders to put on it! 

























The widows veil is made from a mesh onion bag from a bag of onions I bought and just couldn't throw out LOL !

























So the base of the dress is done next I need to do the embellishing with rhinestones on the top part and spiders on the bottom skirt. I will also be designing the shoulders with black spikey type things (hard to explain) and bats with a similar look to the wicked witch from the recent Great and Powerful Oz movie.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

All my female friends are doing a theme of zombified Disney princesses this Halloween. I am going to be Belle. 



And that is a beautiful costume, Katster!!!


----------



## Katster

Thanks Danceswithdoom and what a great idea you guys have with the Disney thing I bet it will be absolutely hilarious! I am going to have to keep that one in mind! Kinda puts me in mind of that Shrek movie when all the princesses were all locked up together! Not zombie like but it cracked me up!


----------



## DarkManDustin

I don't know about this year. I was an evil scarecrow last year.


----------



## kprimm

My whole family is doing Werewolfs this year.


----------



## scheibla

Katster said:


> Finished the hat that is going to go with my witch outfit and the dress is 95 percent done just can't seem to find any spiders to put on it!
> 
> View attachment 152709
> 
> 
> View attachment 152710
> 
> 
> View attachment 152711
> 
> 
> The widows veil is made from a mesh onion bag from a bag of onions I bought and just couldn't throw out LOL !
> 
> View attachment 152728
> 
> 
> View attachment 152729
> 
> 
> View attachment 152730
> 
> 
> So the base of the dress is done next I need to do the embellishing with rhinestones on the top part and spiders on the bottom skirt. I will also be designing the shoulders with black spikey type things (hard to explain) and bats with a similar look to the wicked witch from the recent Great and Powerful Oz movie.


This is amazing! Nice job.

We are doing a Carnevil theme this year, so I am going to go as either a bearded lady or a ring master/lion tamer. I haven't decided which one yet. My husband will be doing a ring leader/creepy clown costume. It should be loads of fun!


----------



## Katster

Scheibla I would most certainly do the bearded lady!!! How absolutely fun and a classic! Here is a hint on the beard if you want. I did a Captain Jack Sparrow 2 years ago and wanted realistic facial hair so I found a real human hair wig and applied the hair to my skin using eyelash glue. Just do about 10 hairs at a time, and let the eyelash glue get tacky before you apply the hair. Start under the chin and work your way up towards the mouth. It is a tedious process but so worth it in the end. Oh also use longer hair than you need and trim it once you have all the beard hair in place as if you were trimming a real beard that has grown too long. Here is a pic of me as Captain Jack and I won prizes all over town for that one!


----------



## stormygirl84

Our former room mate is turning 30 this October 30, so he's having a themed costume party to celebrate. The theme? Sci-fi, of course. (I think that a LOT of our friends want to carry lightsabers or phasers...)

I'm excited, and definitely want to go as something interesting and different (yet kind of easy) so...

Does anyone remember the 90's Nickelodeon show, Space Cases?

Well, I've decided to go as Catalina.

I feel certain NO ONE will recognize me, but you know what? I'm okay with that. Because this will be FUN.


----------



## scheibla

Katster said:


> Scheibla I would most certainly do the bearded lady!!! How absolutely fun and a classic! Here is a hint on the beard if you want. I did a Captain Jack Sparrow 2 years ago and wanted realistic facial hair so I found a real human hair wig and applied the hair to my skin using eyelash glue. Just do about 10 hairs at a time, and let the eyelash glue get tacky before you apply the hair. Start under the chin and work your way up towards the mouth. It is a tedious process but so worth it in the end. Oh also use longer hair than you need and trim it once you have all the beard hair in place as if you were trimming a real beard that has grown too long. Here is a pic of me as Captain Jack and I won prizes all over town for that one!


That is an amazing costume - the beard definitely sells it! What a great suggestion! I love the idea of doing a very feminine dress in contrast to the scruffy beard!


----------



## toddsdarlin

My husband and I are going to be Gomez & Morticia Addams. Our party theme is Hollywood with a Addams family meets the Oscars type of twist.


----------



## Glockink

updating my Friday the 13th remake suit, new hockey mask on the way...


----------



## Halloween Scream

I've done elaborate and/or scary costumes for the last six or seven years. This year I want something easy and fun; my sister-in-law and I are going as "Beer Scouts". I've been collecting bottle cap badges for a while now.


----------



## drunkenmonkeyrage

Does anyone watch game of thrones? I'm a game of thrones junky. My costume this year is to be the kingslayer....Jaime lannister, but the Jaime with his hand cut off and tied around his neck. Can't wait........


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Game of Thrones is awesome the Imp is my favorite


----------



## nicole555

you guys have some great ideas cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Glockink

And...it's ready


----------



## Katster

Glockink that is just creepy, even on Halloween I would cross to the other side of the road if I seen you coming! Good job... now I will stop looking at your pictures or nightmares will surely follow!


----------



## kippystarz

The Hubby and I are going as Poseidon and Amphitrie this year....
.
.
.
Ok... I wanted to be a mermaid, but everyone does mermaids! So I'm gonna be different! 
I made a collage of all the ideas for my costume, I have half of our accessories purchased, and this week I'll be staring on my hair piece. I am getting so excited!


----------



## Katster

I would love to see the collage kippystarz... Is it on your computer or can you take a pic of it? I just love seeing these ideas come from the beginning and going through to the end!


----------



## kippystarz

No stealing ideas 








I think it's coming up tiny because it was a bitmap... I tried to convert it to make it bigger. This is why I hat ms paint... But there it is.


----------



## Katster

Kippystarz... no worries I have my costumes planned for the next 2 Years LOL! I can see exactly where you are going with This. Love the fish netting in the 2 tops and I can't wait to see the head piece you come up with. Great ideas and it sure helps when you do your research!


----------



## kippystarz

I was totally kidding about the stealing  Aren't forums like these for sharing?  
Anyway I make a collage like this every year. It really helps me nail down the look I'm going for. I also love watching the process as costumes come together, from idea to completion!


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally finished up the boots for my costume.


----------



## Kingpin

Does that boot light up? Or is it just the way the light is reflecting off it?


----------



## Shadowbat

Just the lighting.


----------



## stormygirl84

kippystarz said:


> No stealing ideas
> View attachment 154743
> 
> 
> I think it's coming up tiny because it was a bitmap... I tried to convert it to make it bigger. This is why I hat ms paint... But there it is.


Oh my... I would really, really, REALLY love to see pics of the finished product! So lovely!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

My sisters and I are planning on going as the Sanderson sisters, I am going as Winnie, assuming that we can find all the pieces we need for the costumes (I'm already looking). We are also going to try and convince my sisters boyfriend to go as Billy!!


----------



## Katster

Here is an update on how my witch costume is coming along I finally found some spiders on ebay but I am still waiting not so patiently for them to arrive LOL! I have almost finished it and added a shoulder piece to it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/119529-year-witch-7.html#post1450919


----------



## Mr_Awful

I'm thinking of dressing as Michael Myers this Halloween. It's a costume I've consider wearing for years. I've been Jason Voorhees on All Hallow's Eve for so long (ten seasons) and I love Jason, but I'm honestly burned out, and need something new.

I've thought of being a lot of things in 2013 from an elderly African-American man, to a scarecrow, to Pluto from "The Hills Have Eyes", but right now I believe being a more famous and well-established character is the way to go because I like entertaining people, and getting attention.

I am more of a mask guy then a make-up guy, and I typically don't like getting make-up put on and taken off. I just like to put on a good mask and be done with it so that's another reason why I am going with Michael this year maybe. With Jason, I'd always have to wear make-up, and an undermask and hockey mask, which had a fake latex eye attached to it. Being Jason is a labor of love, but it will be nice to be a bit more comfy this year.

Money is another thing. The elderly black man, scarecrow, and mutant masks that I thought of getting were extremely pricy. Between all the other stuff I'd need, it would be over a thousand dollars. 

I'm considering getting the clean Myers mask from the propshopsite.com, as well as the knife prop. I'd wear the same black boots I've worn when I'm Jason, and then get a blue mechanic suit. All of that is less then $350. 

The site says the masks measures around 24 inches, so it should be the perfect fit for me since my head is large. If it doesn't fit, I'll have to return it or resell it, and be Jason again or be Learherface for the first time - Another costume I've thought of dressing as for years.

I weigh 264. I've gained so much weight this year, but I am going to lose thirty-five pounds (and perhaps more) before fall. I refuse to be a fat Michael Myers and disgrace the character. I intend to lose my heaviness by eating right and literally walking over twenty-thousand steps everyday. This is not the first time I have used my love for October 31s to lose weight. I was over three-hundred pounds, but in 2006, I lost one hundred pounds so I could be a more movie quality-looking Jason. In the unlikely event that I don't lose enough weight, I am thinking Leatherface will be a good substitute since he's he's a bigger guy.

I'm 6'4 so I think I will make a good Michael. I am going for more of a classic Michael Myers look, but because I'm tall, I will look more like Remake Michael, but that's alright, most people won't notice the difference.



Halloween is Michael Myers holiday so that should increase the joy of being the character.


----------



## Katster

Good ideas there Zeeboe I admire that you put alot of thought into your character and will look forward to seeing you pull it off including shedding a few pounds as I realize it must be the hardest part!


----------



## Shadowbat

Zeeboe said:


> I'm thinking of dressing as Michael Myers this Halloween. It's a costume I've consider wearing for years. I've been Jason Voorhees on All Hallow's Eve for so long (ten seasons) and I love Jason, but I'm honestly burned out, and need something new.
> 
> I've thought of being a lot of things in 2013 from an elderly African-American man, to a scarecrow, to Pluto from "The Hills Have Eyes", but right now I believe being a more famous and well-established character is the way to go because I like entertaining people, and getting attention.
> 
> I am more of a mask guy then a make-up guy, and I typically don't like getting make-up put on and taken off. I just like to put on a good mask and be done with it so that's another reason why I am going with Michael this year maybe. With Jason, I'd always have to wear make-up, and an undermask and hockey mask, which had a fake latex eye attached to it. Being Jason is a labor of love, but it will be nice to be a bit more comfy this year.
> 
> Money is another thing. The elderly black man, scarecrow, and mutant masks that I thought of getting were extremely pricy. Between all the other stuff I'd need, it would be over a thousand dollars.
> 
> I'm considering getting the clean Myers mask from the propshopsite.com, as well as the knife prop. I'd wear the same black boots I've worn when I'm Jason, and then get a blue mechanic suit. All of that is less then $350.
> 
> The site says the masks measures around 24 inches, so it should be the perfect fit for me since my head is large. If it doesn't fit, I'll have to return it or resell it, and be Jason again or be Learherface for the first time - Another costume I've thought of dressing as for years.
> 
> I weigh 264. I've gained so much weight this year, but I am going to lose thirty-five pounds (and perhaps more) before fall. I refuse to be a fat Michael Myers and disgrace the character. I intend to lose my heaviness by eating right and literally walking over twenty-thousand steps everyday. This is not the first time I have used my love for October 31s to lose weight. I was over three-hundred pounds, but in 2006, I lost one hundred pounds so I could be a more movie quality-looking Jason. In the unlikely event that I don't lose enough weight, I am thinking Leatherface will be a good substitute since he's he's a bigger guy.
> 
> I'm 6'4 so I think I will make a good Michael. I am going for more of a classic Michael Myers look, but because I'm tall, I will look more like Remake Michael, but that's alright, most people won't notice the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is Michael Myers holiday so that should increase the joy of being the character.



I've been Michael a couple times. When done right, you can really scare some people.


----------



## Mr_Awful

I remember I was twelve when I first saw the original "Halloween" - I had a nightmare that night that Michael Myers was chasing me in the garage.

One thing that's scary about Michael Myers is that he did his killing in a neighborhood, and virtually every suburb essentially looks the same. So if you walk around suburbia at night, and then stop and look around, and you let your imagination take over, you never know for sure if Michael Myers is out there watching you.

Around Halloween I enjoy walking around the neighborhood at like 3:00 AM alone, listening to the main instrumental music from the film "Halloween" on my discman. It's creepy, but a lot of fun.

I may have to walk around my neighborhood on Halloween night in the Myers gear if all goes according to plan as of right now.


----------



## Edward

My wife and I are doing a 180 degree turn with our costumes this year. We have gone with horror the last 4 years, this year we are going for "funny" for the first time since 2008. That's all I'm saying for now (some of our guests are on this site too) and I have a lot of constructing to do to create the right look for our costumes. Pics will follow just in time for our 4th Annual October 26th Halloween Soiree!


----------



## grlwalshy62500

I have 2 costumes for Halloween. The first is for a school Trunk or Treat, so it's a Steampunk Mad Scientist. That one I need to keep not too scary & G-rated because it's an elementary school function. The second I'm not sure about, I am doing a garage haunt and the theme is a haunted prison. I'd like it to go with the theme but an inmate or correction officer is expected.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm currently working on my costume for this year. It will be based on some aspects of my avatar picture but will be different. Since my costume ties directly into my haunt, i'm working out exactly what I can do to make it work with the overall theme and still get done on time. I have a lot of haunt questions to answer before i'll know exactly what it will look like, but my concepts so far are pretty cool. I will share as I finalize my plans.


----------



## RedSonja

On the fence about what to do this year. I suggested to my hubby that we do the Lone Ranger & Tonto. But I, of course, want to do a female Tonto and sex it up a bit! Ha!! 

Other than that, I have no clue! Used to be a time when I'd have my costume figured out months before, lately I don't seem to figure it out until august or September, yikes!

Just looked thru this thread....you all have some great ideas for this year!


----------



## Mr_Awful

I've lost eleven pounds. Gonna keep at it until Halloween.


----------



## Goog

I'm planning to be Harley Quinn. I've found a pair of leggings and an under bust corset. I'll sew half of a red shirt and half of a black shirt for underneath. I'm planning to do her Arkham Asylum hair since I'm not much of a seamstress and can't get her hat to work.


----------



## Head Hauntcho

Flo from the progressive commercials... Considering I am a 6ft4 bearded man, it should be fun... Would love to do the "made of money" man but that would take wayyyyy to long to put together.. Besides we sell almost everything I will need to pull the Flo costume off..


----------



## Katster

Head Hauntcho said:


> Flo from the progressive commercials... Considering I am a 6ft4 bearded man, it should be fun... Would love to do the "made of money" man but that would take wayyyyy to long to put together.. Besides we sell almost everything I will need to pull the Flo costume off..


Hahaha love this idea, would never have thought of that one, tooo funny!!!


----------



## thesneakygirl

im am going as a zombie, i have been upgrading the same costume for the last 5 years, this year i am upgrading my bloody intestines and hoping to add a ripped out eye socket. everything i have used is mostly home made. i have a sword thru my head with a exposed brain coming out the other side, knifes and throwing stars in my arms and legs, swords thru my side with intestines spilling out, and partially exposed back with broken rib bones and knives sticking out, and as of last year I added rib bones broken in front exposing a beating heart. 
I just dont like the idea of spending $13 on premade ripped out eyeball. so if anyone knows where I can find a cheaper real-looking eyeball that would be great... (its an inside joke for me and my friends since my right eye is protruding out of my head lol... so kinda have to this year)


----------



## portia319

Our theme this year is "The Movies" and this is what I'll be going as:


----------



## MidnightMonster

It's never too early to start thinking about Halloween when your a Halloweenie! It's only 109 days til the big night! He he, I already have a count down on my mobile! But I'm torn between two costumes. One is Jack Frost, but it'll have to be Jane Frost or something for me. I saw a great tutorial. My second idea is just a creepy crazy authentic classic halloweenie type person/character. Where I'll wear dark clothing, makeup and maybe I'll make my hair ratty and wrap it up and around a creepy old skull. I saw some great ideas for that kind of costume on Pinterest. So I'm already super excited, but the costume ideas are polar opposites so I haven't officially decided!


----------



## MidnightMonster

To: thesneakygirl

There are some great tutorials on Pinterest! I know I over advertise for it, ha ha. But that's where I have gotten so many great ideas. Not only do the pinners have ideas but the links are usually great as well! In fact that is how I found this forum! But I've seen not only ideas on how to make them from scratch but some really nice ping pong enhancements that look truly legit, plus a ping pong ball would be really light weight! 

P.S. I like the sound of your Zombie costume, sounds epic!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Love the idea Portia319 !


----------



## portia319

Thanks whynotgrl666! I am a huge GWTW fan. A friend is going to make the basic body of the dress and then I'll add the embellishments. I have to practice the hair.


----------



## Katster

MidnightMonster said:


> To: thesneakygirl
> 
> There are some great tutorials on Pinterest! I know I over advertise for it, ha ha. But that's where I have gotten so many great ideas. Not only do the pinners have ideas but the links are usually great as well! In fact that is how I found this forum! But I've seen not only ideas on how to make them from scratch but some really nice ping pong enhancements that look truly legit, plus a ping pong ball would be really light weight!
> 
> P.S. I like the sound of your Zombie costume, sounds epic!


go on over to this one Pinterest meets Halloween Forum... ya gotta love it and don't forget to share your pinterest link there!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127370-halloween-pinterest.html


----------



## yesdude

maybe I want something simple: a plain full bodysuit with my own paint


----------



## scarletta

Hi mariposa0283
take a look at this saloon gal







might be a contender in your search
Ref: http://www.bestdealcostumes.com/can-can-in-paris.html


----------



## Mr_Awful

The Psychopath H1 mask from thepropshopsite.com arrived today, and unfortunately at twenty-four inches, it does not fit me. Since the Leatherface mask that is also sold from the above webpage is a little bit bigger at twenty-four.five inches, it may be more appropriate, but I am honestly not sure.

Even though no refunds are allowed, I am hoping because I am a regular customer, an exception can be made. I contacted the creator and asked if it would be possible to trade the Myers mask (and the knife I also ordered) in for the Leatherface mask, and could just refund me the remaining difference. (Or could issue me a full refund and then I could buy the Leatherface mask if that would be easier.)

Needless to type, I am disappointed. I have been on a losing streak in regards of masks in the last few years. The only good that came out of this is that now I know anything that is twenty-four inches or shorter will not fit me. I'm not even 100% sure if the Leatherface mask at 24.5 inches would fit.


----------



## Mr_Awful

The Psychopath HI mask from thepropshopsite.com does fit my head. It's the length that is the problem. It's not long enough. The eyeholes are above my eyebrows. The eye opening reached my forehead. My eyebrows are two inches below the eye openings. The mask measures about nine inches. I need about two-to-three niches longer from the forehead to the chin. 

I am gonna see if this guy who I bought the mask from will refund me. If not, I'm gonna have to sell it. The chances of breaking even are slim, and I accept that. No one is gonna pay a retail price to me. That's why people shop on eBay. So I'll have to sell it half-price. If anyone is interested in buying a brand new mask, just let me know.


----------



## Katster

Zeeboe so sorry to hear about that! There is nothing worse than getting something and it just doesn't work as you have all that time waiting and anticipating, then it is such a let down. Hope you can rectify it. If they won't take it back you can always turn it into a prop. You know the old saying of lemons and lemonade!


----------



## HKitten

We're having a haunted toga party this year so I'll be wearing some form of grecian dress  not decided quite what yet but hopefully I can get a nice one on ebay.


----------



## Mr_Awful

Absolutely Katster. As bummed as I am, I know the best solution is to adapt and overcome. This is also not the first time I've gotten mask and not had it worked out, so I'm not totally devastated.

I also will look at the bright side - I have been putting a lot of pressure on myself to lose weight. Now I can relax a little. I'm still going to diet and eat right, but I'm not going to completely starve myself or go exercise for several long hours in the hot sun like I have been doing.


----------



## Katster

Zeeboe said:


> Absolutely Katster. As bummed as I am, I know the best solution is to adapt and overcome. This is also not the first time I've gotten mask and not had it worked out, so I'm not totally devastated.
> 
> I also will look at the bright side - I have been putting a lot of pressure on myself to lose weight. Now I can relax a little. I'm still going to diet and eat right, but I'm not going to completely starve myself or go exercise for several long hours in the hot sun like I have been doing,


Ahhh "the bright side" I do agree relax and enjoy! Just don't do any of those fad diets! The key I believe is moderation, everything in moderation, eating and activity. Except on Halloween then just go crazy!!! I am a slim person so when I put on a few extra pounds that I wasn't happy with all I did was start walking (and not those damn power walks) about 2 miles every day and sure enough in about 6 months I was back to my normal weight and now I just make sure I walk 1 mile every day. Keep up the good work and chin up and all that weird stuff people say to make you feel better but really doesn't.


----------



## Mr_Awful

Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## Aokigahara

I'm pretty sure I'm going to dress up as Little Edie this year. I have a slight obsession with her and her life and I'd love to dress up as her.
or a current Frankenstein
or a sort of post apocalyptic zombie killer similar to Alice from the Resident Evil movies
or an evil mermaid witch
or Nancy Downs from The Craft


----------



## cakeslayer

This year, I'm going to try and pull off Hel, Loki's daughter. (For those not familiar, she's half woman, half rotting corpse, or something along those lines. That's my interpretation, anyway.) It's a costume I've been thinking about for several years, and even already purchased some basic pieces over the years for it. 
The makeup will definitely be the most important piece, and I've done a decent amount of practicing, with just the odds and ends makeup I have around the house, to figure out what look I want before I go out and buy my theatrical grade makeup. 
I'm very excited.


----------



## FoxErin99

I'm going with a skeleton theme this year. I'm trying to convince my kids to join me (my son, maybe. my daughter, no way) and my husband isn't much of a halloween kinda guy.


----------



## FoxErin99

omg I love this!!! Hel is a really incredible piece of Nordic mythology!! so cool!! please post pictures!!!


----------



## Gentlemother

Miss Havisham from Great Expectations. I got a truly hideous wedding dress from a thrift store and aged it a bit.


----------



## z_thinman

My wife, daughter and I will be going as the Adams Family. My daughter is five and a dead-ringer for Wednesday. I'm looking forward to dressing up, maybe growing a mustache and carrying a fencing sword.


----------



## cakeslayer

I certainly will, FoxErin! I've done some practice makeupping, but I've got a lot of ideas to make it better.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

That middle shot is pretty vixen!









If I only had the legs! Well, the whole package!
At least I wouldn't run out of candy.
My husband wouldn't even bother to answer the door.


----------



## Mr_Awful

You guys think these teeth would go well with my Leatherface costume or do they look too zombish?


----------



## SCVShan

Well Zeeboe, seeing as most folks avoid getting too close to Leatherface for fear they will end up massacred!!...I think we can safely say, they won't have time to even notice your teeth as they run the other way screaming their heads off!

Me and my troupe are doing CarnEvil this year. I will be the magician's assistant who actually got cut in half. I bought the dress on line from China for like $40 and then added some spray foam and red paint...Whah-lah....dead girl walkin!


----------



## Katster

I bought 2 ravens/crow from spirit thinking one would be nice on top of my witch hat but was worried that it would be cheezy and over done and sure enough the crows were not right so hacked them and made one 3 eyed, four winged familiar I have taken about 50 pics to try and get how cool it looks but none do justice

















the pics just do not show what it really looks like but I had to redo the bird completely. Thank goodness I ordered 2 as I need both!


----------



## DarkManDustin

I have a leather jacket and work boots. I thinking of getting a Frankenstein mask and gloves.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

I am doing a Victorian-esque costume this year to go with my masquerade theme. I found this great layered tool skirt on Amazon and got a great deal on a corset during one of Spirit Halloween's sales. Now to find or make a mask


----------



## DarkManDustin

If anyone gets in a pinch, ZI have an idea. Get an old, white sheet, an invisible ghoul hood, and a pumpkin mask. Cut a hole in the middle of the sheet. Put the hood on, and flip the part around your face, back put on the pumpkin mask. Voila, a pumpkin head ghost on one hand, it's cheesy, but on the other, it's funny. Next Year, you can use the mask for a Headless Horseman, or scarecrow costume. 

Ps: Party City switched over to their Halloween page.


----------



## TheCostumer

Mrs. Bates



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darksword

I'm planning on going as Freddy Krueger.  Last year I used a cheap Halloween shop costume. This year I'm going for more screen accurate. What do you think?


----------



## DarkManDustin

Awesome. I like the old Freddy look, like yours. The Freddy vs Jason version reminds me too much of cheesy bread.


----------



## Katster

Finally a nice day so I could take my hat out and get a couple good pics of it I also added some spider webs to the bird so it blends in with the rest of the hat.

























Now I just need to find the time and someone to take my picture and put the whole outfit on for a trial run. But it is completed!


----------



## goblinqueen

2 years ago I was a creepy pull string doll, last year I was Lydia from Beetlejuice. This year Im going as Jareth the Goblin King.


----------



## Shadowbat

I haven't done a Batman suit in 5 years. Just got burned out on it. I still had a cowl in my mask collection. Still had the old pouch belt I once used and some generic black boots. Also till had a set of leg armor and my gloves. It was all packed away. Been kicking around using my generic chest mold to make up a new armor and just throw something together for kicks. No preconceived ideas or expectations. I don't even think I'll be wearing it this year. But it was kind of neat putting it all back on again. LOL


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone seen a cheap/ reasonable Frankenstein's monster mask and gloves? What can I do as an alternative, besides makeup? Thanks. Reasonable is $20 and under, but, not too cheesy. Thanks,


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Plus Batman is HOT!!!!! sorry total nerd  Great costume Shadowbat


----------



## DarkManDustin

Which looks better? 
http://www.orangeonions.com/squishy-frankenstein-adult-mask.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_content=19189-I&utm_campaign=CSE-GooglePLA&mr:referralID=03a95283-0461-11e3-a969-001b2166c2c0
http://www.halloweencostumes.com/monster-frankenstein-headpiece.html


----------



## Katster

DarkManDustin said:


> Which looks better?
> http://www.orangeonions.com/squishy...ferralID=03a95283-0461-11e3-a969-001b2166c2c0
> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/monster-frankenstein-headpiece.html


For some reason the links are not working from here but I was able to view them from my email and the first one from orange onions by far is the better one, the other is as you would say cheezy LOL!


----------



## Katster

Katster said:


> For some reason the links are not working from here but I was able to view them from my email and the first one from orange onions by far is the better one, the other is as you would say cheezy LOL!


Dark Man Just realized the link worked from my reply to you but not your post. Anyway I think if I was you I would repaint the brain part to make it a little more realistic.


----------



## amyml

Does anyone else do multiple costumes? 

I'm going as a steampunky Cruella deVille to Mickey's Halloween party at Disneyland. Then, I'm thinking I want to be an exterminator for our infestation themed party (I found an old safety crew jumpsuit that I think will work). I also need to come up with something a little more basic for some work and community-related events.


----------



## Shadowbat

amyml said:


> Does anyone else do multiple costumes?
> 
> I'm going as a steampunky Cruella deVille to Mickey's Halloween party at Disneyland. Then, I'm thinking I want to be an exterminator for our infestation themed party (I found an old safety crew jumpsuit that I think will work). I also need to come up with something a little more basic for some work and community-related events.


Always. We have a few different costume oriented activities and I always have at least 2 different costumes.


----------



## Katster

amyml said:


> Does anyone else do multiple costumes?
> 
> I'm going as a steampunky Cruella deVille to Mickey's Halloween party at Disneyland. Then, I'm thinking I want to be an exterminator for our infestation themed party (I found an old safety crew jumpsuit that I think will work). I also need to come up with something a little more basic for some work and community-related events.


Absolutely... I bug everyone at work about my costume I am making for a full year then show up as something totally different then then go out in the big one to do my pub crawl and win lots of stuff but it drives the people at work nuts 'cause they never know what to expect. Then they have to go through it all over again for another year as I start making my outfits the day after xmas.


----------



## Edward

Started work on this year's costume last week. It will probably take me/us 4-6 weeks to get it finished. Our party is on October 26 this year so I'm a little nervous should we run into any snags. Pics to come as our party gets closer. Don't want to share the idea with any of our guests who may also be on this site too soon, so shhh!


----------



## TheCostumer

amyml said:


> Does anyone else do multiple costumes?
> 
> I'm going as a steampunky Cruella deVille to Mickey's Halloween party at Disneyland. Then, I'm thinking I want to be an exterminator for our infestation themed party (I found an old safety crew jumpsuit that I think will work). I also need to come up with something a little more basic for some work and community-related events.


Yes. I do.

Here is me in costume as Ben Franklin, An Elderly Woman, A French Aristocrat and as Little Lord Fauntleroy.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My favorites for Halloween are An Evil Warlock, An Evil Duchess & The Vampire Lestat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## amyml

Costumer, your costumes are awesome! A litter redundant perhaps, but it definitely needs to be said.


----------



## Combatdre

I'm working on steampunk beetlejuice!!


----------



## Katster

Well do you have lots of gears? also pics to work off of if so post would love to see.


----------



## Combatdre

Katster said:


> Well do you have lots of gears? also pics to work off of if so post would love to see.


Right now I'm working on the basic clothes, once I get constructing ill post pics


----------



## Katster

The clothes are easy from thrift store finds but the true steam punk gadgets are so hard to come by as everyone raises the price


----------



## Katster

Steampunk interests me to the core as I find it quite intriguing but I have found everything so expensive also finding the things one needs is ridiculous as the new era is plastic and when one finds metal parts you just can't take it apart to make something else because it is a true piece of art


----------



## Katster

Combatdre said:


> I'm working on steampunk beetlejuice!!


Do you sew?


----------



## Combatdre

No, I wish I knew. I'm shopping online for the stuff. Once I get it, then Ill construct a few mechanical parts, Tim burton style. It's a bit pricey to buy the parts but its only once a year.


----------



## Katster

This is this years witches hat it is not steam punk by any means but a little influence...


----------



## Katster

I bought 2 of Spirits ravens that were pretty crappy and made a 4 winged 3 eye really cool hat topper


----------



## Combatdre

Nice, this is a hat I made last year.


----------



## Katster

I have bought a stunning old binoculars but have not the courage to take it apart to make something like your piece of art' Every time I find something that would work for steampunk I just can't bear to rip it!


----------



## Guest

I don't have any costume plans as of yet. My 5 year old wants to be a zombie bride though so I am in search of a dress and getting make up ideas. My 3 year old said she wants to be a vampire Dorothy Gale, haha!


----------



## digbugsgirl

I'm thinking about being a Viking. Loved the show "Vikings" on the History Channel. I'm going to try to get together an outfit similar to Lagertha's.


----------



## kakugori

Improving on my necromancer costume, mostly with some armor and a mask.

Doing the mask in paper mache, though I'm not happy with the texture so I'm gonna play with some InstaMorph (it was a little cheaper than the Friendly Plastic on Amazon) and I plan to finish it in black with an overlay of thinned coppery metallic nail polish. Think bloody, dark copper with dents and scratches. Eye and bottom of nose cutouts, but otherwise featureless.

I'm also making some armor bits, which are coming along well. A rounded paper mache shoulder pauldron, made like the mask but finished in black with some leather look plates hanging from it. The plates are plastic canvas cut into shape, folded in half and ironed to set a crease in the center, and covered in a faux-leather look fabric I have leftover from something or other. Forearm bracers from that same fabric, with thin rows of stitching for support to match my existing pieces. And some matching leg armor that uses the fabric panels front and back with the plastic canvas plates down the side.

I also bought these! Very nice, the leather smells good, they fit well and I can still use my hands/fingers for stuff (like eating candy).


----------



## Katster

kakugori... I just checked out those gloves they are amazing!!!


----------



## DeadMeat

Been a long time but i'm back in the Halloween Saddle.. 

I'm trying to put together a Gru costume for me and my wife is going as Lucy from Despicable Me 2. I'll be making a freeze ray for me and what Lucy can be without a lipstick Tazer?


----------



## Skull and Book Press

I did a spider costume for an event last spring, and a lot of local people didn't get to see it, so I'm wearing that for my big fall event (library Halloween). It's got big black legs that look like they come off my sides, and I feel very glamorous in it, like it's a black widow corset (only different). I also have an ambition to make a mandrake costume, although I haven't started working on it yet.


----------



## RedSonja

Well, I finally settled on doing Michonne from The Walking Dead. Wasn't too excited about it at first, but as I start to pull it together, I think it'll be pretty good! I hope there's not too many Michonne's out there this year! Also, I just wish I could find a good wig with dreads!


----------



## The Real Joker

Joker as usual - why mess with a favorite? LOL.


----------



## Dark Passenger

I'm thinking of converting my Persephone costume into Artemis. I believe it would require a lot less black foliage and a great deal of silver makeup, paint, etc. We'll see. 

I had another idea, but I don't think any part of fitting a bald cap over my hair, shoving a pork pie hat on that, wearing dark glasses, gluing on facial hair, and handing out little baggies of blue rock candy would go over well in the places I plan to go on Halloween. At an adult party, sure. Around kids, I'm thinking not.


----------



## svetlana

Aokigahara said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to dress up as Little Edie this year. I have a slight obsession with her and her life and I'd love to dress up as her.
> or a current Frankenstein
> or a sort of post apocalyptic zombie killer similar to Alice from the Resident Evil movies
> or an evil mermaid witch
> or Nancy Downs from The Craft


Hmmm...that sounds like u'r keeping ur options open  I'd vote for evil mermaid witch, sounds really promising!


----------



## svetlana

I was going to go as a skeleton, but after long google image search, I'm thinking to give a costume sugar skull twist, should come out interesting.


----------



## svetlana

Katster said:


> Finally a nice day so I could take my hat out and get a couple good pics of it I also added some spider webs to the bird so it blends in with the rest of the hat.
> 
> View attachment 163473
> 
> 
> View attachment 163474
> 
> 
> View attachment 163475
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find the time and someone to take my picture and put the whole outfit on for a trial run. But it is completed!


Absolutely love the hat!!!


----------



## Katster

Thanks svetlana it was a labor of love for the hat!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I decided I'm going to do a creepy doll look. I'm going to search good will for a dress I can alter, and they also have these amazing tights that give your legs the look of a ball-jointed doll.


----------



## TheMayor

Not a costume idea but I was at a comicon and took this picture...thought that the Flash being blurry was appropriate!


----------



## Miss Erie

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I decided I'm going to do a creepy doll look. I'm going to search good will for a dress I can alter, and they also have these amazing tights that give your legs the look of a ball-jointed doll.


Those tights are creepy cool!


----------



## DJ Kos

I am going as one of the animals from Youre Next this year!


----------



## Erzsébet

cakeslayer said:


> This year, I'm going to try and pull off Hel, Loki's daughter. (For those not familiar, she's half woman, half rotting corpse, or something along those lines. That's my interpretation, anyway.) It's a costume I've been thinking about for several years, and even already purchased some basic pieces over the years for it.
> The makeup will definitely be the most important piece, and I've done a decent amount of practicing, with just the odds and ends makeup I have around the house, to figure out what look I want before I go out and buy my theatrical grade makeup.
> I'm very excited.


This sounds absolutely brilliant. I can't wait for the pics.... 
Last few years I've been a voodoo priestess, zombie nun, dead vintage girl etc. So nothing (no-one) specific. This year I decided to do a little masquerade vampire thing, so bustle skirt, huge wig, mask, fangs. I tend do "evil-up" my costumes, this year I'm afraid it will not be evil enough..  but we'll see.


----------



## Chewbacca

******* zombie, just picture Larry the cable guy being 6'6" with a long blood soaked beard and no eyes. I'll be toting a fake shotgun and I'll have this on the front of a t-shirt worn under the sleeveless red flannel.


----------



## DraginFli

Lil' Red Riding Hood and husband my big bad wolf. If anyone has any ideas for a good twist to Red do share. Next year I would like to be Lara Croft from Tomb Raider, but we'll see....


----------



## MikeinMunich

Hello Costumers! 

My boyfriend and I are hosting a Carnevil theme this year and going as Sigfried and Roy (without the distasteful Tiger attack). Here is my ideal costume choice but finding them will be a bit difficult - any ideas or alternatives?!?


----------



## Erzsébet

MikeinMunich said:


> Hello Costumers!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are hosting a Carnevil theme this year and going as Sigfried and Roy (without the distasteful Tiger attack). Here is my ideal costume choice but finding them will be a bit difficult - any ideas or alternatives?!?
> 
> View attachment 171433


Sounds wonderful! Would it be hard to make a white suit/shirt (from a thrift shop, or those cheapo costume-suits, like Elvis) with those tigerstripes? Paint? Zebra shirt? Add some glitter, bow tie, scarf... The other alternative would be those puffy, very, VERY open shirts and glitter, gold things etc. With a white tiger and a perfect Vegas-tan of course. I can just imagine...


----------



## mariem

Don't know what happened but my post got messed up. Double post.


----------



## mariem

Katster said:


> Scheibla I would most certainly do the bearded lady!!! How absolutely fun and a classic! Here is a hint on the beard if you want. I did a Captain Jack Sparrow 2 years ago and wanted realistic facial hair so I found a real human hair wig and applied the hair to my skin using eyelash glue. Just do about 10 hairs at a time, and let the eyelash glue get tacky before you apply the hair. Start under the chin and work your way up towards the mouth. It is a tedious process but so worth it in the end. Oh also use longer hair than you need and trim it once you have all the beard hair in place as if you were trimming a real beard that has grown too long. Here is a pic of me as Captain Jack and I won prizes all over town for that one!
> 
> View attachment 153752
> 
> 
> View attachment 153753



Awesome costume. I love the detail in the costume.


----------



## EveningKiss

Since I work in a hospital and Zombies are still fairly big I was thinking of doing a Zombie Nurse. *Not* the sexy nurse version. I have plenty of Surgical scrubs and my own floor scrubs and it wouldn't take much to do zombie paint . . . . ORRRRR i could get a patient gown, a few fake IVs with a home made IV Pole and Zombie it up. Any thoughts on which would be better? Nurse Vs Patient?


----------



## Kazuki

Leaning towards MK. :]
The boy is picky about what he wears, so we figured a basic ninja outfit would be good for him without him hating his outfit.


----------



## Lea32R

Since I can't decorate this year (boo hoo) I'm going to be going out on Hallowe'en night. I had a few different ideas - Bellatrix LeStrange, Anne Boleyn (she was a Queen of England who was beheaded) a voodoo doll and a creepy doll. Most people have told me to do Anne Boleyn but that would be hard to pull off with any degree of accuracy and Tudor-period clothing CAN be found on the internet but it's super-expensive! So while I like the idea...I'm leaning more towards creepy doll at the moment.


----------



## EveningKiss

Kazuki said:


> Leaning towards MK. :]
> The boy is picky about what he wears, so we figured a basic ninja outfit would be good for him without him hating his outfit.


My brother and I did MK characters when we were younger. He was Sub Zero and I was Scorpion. This was back before MK2 and i REALLY didn't want to be Sonya Blade.


----------



## DeathClutch

My mask selection for this year's festivities, which I'll be wearing with a tattered robe of sorts.


----------



## Palladino

I will be a Victorian medium this year. A dead one.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I'm going as a hillbilly/country bumpkin zombie . I can 't decide which hat to wear. I'm gonna get a wig and gloves. I also thought of wearing sunglasses.


----------



## JesseCRX

Going all out this year as Voltron.
I attempted it last year but it didn't pan out like I wanted it to. I didn't have the time to do what I really wanted to with it.

This year, it's ON!

















Still working on the blazing sword prop.









And if you don't know who Voltron is...


----------



## DarkManDustin

DarkManDustin said:


> I'm going as a hillbilly/country bumpkin zombie . I can 't decide which hat to wear. I'm gonna get a wig and gloves. I also thought of wearing sunglasses.


I decided on the Bass Pro Shop hat.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

*Dad*

Here is the original Old Man! All the way from Versailles, KY...a little pre-season taster!


----------



## pcman312

I'm still looking for a costume this year. I had thought about doing a 1920's gangster, complete with hidden pistol in a shoulder holster. Unfortunately, my company's Christmas party is the great gatsby/1920's themed and I'm hesitant to wear the same costume for Halloween and the christmas party. I then thought of going as a cannibal butcher, a-la Rammstein: http://backbeatseattle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/rammstein27.jpg (the story that inspired the song he's performing is very dark and disturbing). Probably not quite that extreme, but that general idea. I'm also hesitant to go for that because I don't expect many trick or treaters this year (previous tennant said she didn't get any, though I don't think she was trying for any) and I want to decorate and dress up to be more inviting for kids rather than a scary, bloody guy with a knife. I'm a little on the tall and heavy side, so I can't do anything that requires being skinny or short. I also don't want to spend too much time on it if possible. Something that I can go to a costume/clothes store and put together that isn't going to fall apart. Ideas anyone?


----------



## DarkManDustin

pcman312 said:


> I'm still looking for a costume this year. I had thought about doing a 1920's gangster, complete with hidden pistol in a shoulder holster. Unfortunately, my company's Christmas party is the great gatsby/1920's themed and I'm hesitant to wear the same costume for Halloween and the christmas party. I then thought of going as a cannibal butcher, a-la Rammstein: http://backbeatseattle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/rammstein27.jpg (the story that inspired the song he's performing is very dark and disturbing). Probably not quite that extreme, but that general idea. I'm also hesitant to go for that because I don't expect many trick or treaters this year (previous tennant said she didn't get any, though I don't think she was trying for any) and I want to decorate and dress up to be more inviting for kids rather than a scary, bloody guy with a knife. I'm a little on the tall and heavy side, so I can't do anything that requires being skinny or short. I also don't want to spend too much time on it if possible. Something that I can go to a costume/clothes store and put together that isn't going to fall apart. Ideas anyone?


The easiest thing is to look through your older clothes, and get ideas. For example: black pants. + band shirt +leather jacket + sunglasses and bandana = biker. Add a skeleton mask and gloves for a spooky feel. 

If you do this, all you'll have to buy are a few items. Like hardly ever buy costumes anymore.

Look at my zombie costume above.


----------



## Shadowbat

It's getting there:


----------



## howlingwind13

Well there are several events I go to each year...so I have my choice of costumes
This year I'm doing Wolverine...and that is all set and ready to go, amazingly...usually I'm not done this early with the new costume of the year...but I will be out sporting the following.

mike


----------



## The Real Joker

JesseCRX said:


> Going all out this year as Voltron.
> I attempted it last year but it didn't pan out like I wanted it to. I didn't have the time to do what I really wanted to with it.
> 
> This year, it's ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on the blazing sword prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't know who Voltron is...



That is AMAZING 

You should have the Blazing Swrord light up bright yellow or orange.

A bright LED flashlight would work with a clear yellow or orange piece of plastic over the lens.


----------



## JesseCRX

The Real Joker said:


> That is AMAZING
> 
> You should have the Blazing Swrord light up bright yellow or orange.
> 
> A bright LED flashlight would work with a clear yellow or orange piece of plastic over the lens.


Well, I thought about doing the led flashlights but the problem is I can't find any that blink. And replacing those batteries ain't cheap.

So I did some digging around my kitchen and found some old Hennessy promo shot glasses. They are plastic and have flashing led lights with a blink mode!

Here is the sword now...not quite finished yet though.


----------



## JesseCRX

Shadowbat said:


> It's getting there:


Snaaaaaake Pliskin.
I've heard of you...


----------



## Sugar n' Slice

Old Man Bakke - that is AWESOME! Isn't it funny how the simplest of costumes can be so darn creepy!


----------



## Sugar n' Slice

MikeinMunich said:


> Hello Costumers!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are hosting a Carnevil theme this year and going as Sigfried and Roy (without the distasteful Tiger attack). Here is my ideal costume choice but finding them will be a bit difficult - any ideas or alternatives?!?
> 
> View attachment 171433


I kinda think the distasteful tiger attack would make it an even cooler costume! ;-) Have a blast!


----------



## Sugar n' Slice

TheCostumer said:


> Yes. I do.
> 
> Here is me in costume as Ben Franklin, An Elderly Woman, A French Aristocrat and as Little Lord Fauntleroy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> My favorites for Halloween are An Evil Warlock, An Evil Duchess & The Vampire Lestat
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> TC


Oh my! Well...that is super cool! Do you wear them ALL to the same party or several parties? I had a friend who came to our party a couple of years ago as lady gaga and she made three (pretty intense) wardrobe changes. It was AMAZING! Anyway - very very creative!


----------



## Sugar n' Slice

That sounds lovely! You should post pics when it's all said and done. One of these days when I'm not a zombie, skeleton, or insane person, I will be pretty again on halloween. Closest I've gotten in the last five years was a zombie pinup in 2010. Someday.... 

I've always kinda wanted to do either Audrey Hepburn (b'fast at tiffany's style, of course) or Scarlett in her green curtain dress. How great would that be? 

Anyway, have a blast!


----------



## Sugar n' Slice

Helena Handbasket said:


> If Halloween was today, I could be a dead ringer for Uncle Fester with my bald chemo head and the black circles under my eyes. Seriously, I've been thinking about costumes and I'm stumped for ideas. Nothing seems interesting to me. I like beautiful, yet spooky characters. I'm thinking about Medusa or an evil queen or something.


She's not terribly creepy but I have always thought Elvira would be a fun (and fairly simple) costume.


----------



## Scuzz_ and_ Fuzz

Some concept ideas I doodled up I already started the mask but I'd like to start over with materials.
some WIP shots should be up soon.
what do y'all think?


----------



## JesseCRX

Ran a test fit tonight...so far so good. Just gotta figure out how to make the arms more comfortable! I threw everything on in a hurry so not everything is lined up exactly.


----------



## aero4ever

moonwitchkitty said:


> Twisted Little Red Riding Hood to go with our theme this year.


I did Little Dead Riding Hood one year with scratch marks across my face and intestines spilling out of my stomach.

I'm going to be a psycho nurse this year.


----------

